# Patternmaster/ Strait Heat Choke Tube Foiles



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I have always used a modified choke in my Browning Silver and use Xpert 3 1/2 BB. I'm thinking about getting a patternmaster long range. I usually don't have cripples with my choke now but want more effective long range shots. My question is with a patternmaster long range do you see alot of damage to birds within 10-30 yards? I don't like ruining birds for three reasons: cleaning, eating, and pictures. Also, same question for ducks?

One more question. Do you have to drastically alter your shooting once you switch from a modified to a patternmaster?


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

i had to alter my shooting a lot i still never figured it out but then bought a diffrent gun and my PM wouldnt fit in my new gun so i sold it. It may just be that im a poor shot too ha 8)


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

Anything under 30 yards will probably end up with hole in it the size of a grapefruit. I have had 4 patternmasters for different guns and love them. About altering your shooting style, as long as you are using the same loads as before you shouldn't have to change how you shoot unless you are shooting at 30 yards or less, if that is the case just aim for their beaks and you'll get um every time. In my opinion they are worth the money.


----------



## Slayer_54 (Apr 14, 2009)

my buddies and i got them last year and they wasted everything. on the year we maybe lost 3-5 birds adn those were long bombs. there were actually heads taken off! but all in all i shot a really nice pheasnt last year at 20-30yds and the PM pillowcased him but yet he looked so nice i got him mounted.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

if you are using 3 and 1/2 inch you should probably get the extended because the extended is designed for 3 and 1/2.
if i was you i would skip the 3 and 1/2 and get a long range pm shove some 3 inches in your gone and shoot birds just fine and save some money.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I got rid of some bad juju when I switched to 3 1/2 from 3 inch shells and I've never turned back. I don't think I could go back to using 3 inchers for geese.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

I bought one before the early goose opener, wasn't sure what to think about all the hype and mixed reviews I read but I did buy into the shorter shot string, more pellets on target at one time idea. I have noticed an increase in the number of birds that fell stone dead.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Has anyone used a patternmaster for a Browning Silver?


----------



## WeBfEet (Nov 22, 2008)

I've had one for three years since i got my new gun and i like it alot. it took alittle time to get use to but after that i had more head shots. i recommend one!


----------



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

A friend let me borrow one for my 11-87 and I could'nt believe the difference in both the knockdown power and range. I will not use it for our early duck season " to many teal and woodies " but will surely put it back in when the fat greenheads come.I would recommend it. " TAKEUM "


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I have one and it is awesome. I use the extended range one and haven't bothered going back to 3 1/2" since. As far as blowing stuff up close I went down to 2 3/4" 4's for ducks. Mind you they have to be close, but very fe3w crips. Seems like either you fold them or you miss. And like a couple guys already said you can pop heads right off if they are close, and then with the next shot fold a bird up at 60+ yards.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

See I could probably find it useful for snow goose hunting more than duck/goose hunting. I used to own a carlson extended choke tube in the full constriction and I loved it. Then when geese started to get in the 10-20 yrd zone there was quite a bit of damage to the birds. I shot one goose from 5 yards and you couldn't find a spot from his head to his *** that didn't have a bb in it and still managed to make a run for it.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

The reason i said that is because you dont need 3 1/2 inch shells to kill giant canadas ESPECIALLY if you are using a patternmaster 
I shoot geese from long ranges with 3 inch shells and a patternmaster. thats the purpose of them...


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

What about the Strait Heat choke tube from Foiles? Anyone been using that? I just bought it.


----------



## goose commander (Mar 30, 2009)

got the straight heat hunt with hudson hunter same advice as him love it live it


----------



## slaughter house (Sep 25, 2009)

patternmaster are great i just got my limit this morning with a long range choke and just butchered em when they were almost landing on my blind


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

Used the Straight Heat choke over the weekend. I shot two geese with one shot, not saying it was because of the choke tube. This is the second time I've shot two geese with one shot and had once before shot 3 geese with one shot. This time both birds were stone dead, thought that was pretty cool. I definately noticed that it takes a little more practice to shoot birds effective. But overall I think it will be a great choke for situations where you can't have cripples or you lose birds.


----------

